# Sick with High Prolactin and High Cortisol



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Just to let everyone know, I stopped posting here because I became suicidal and attempted suicide last April, which led me to try to use the internet less. It didn't really work, but then I tried to stop going places that sometimes had stress. I'd been up and down emotionally since April 2012, in the psych ward twice. I'd started having physical problems too. Finally, after a 4 month wait, I saw an endocrinologist. I already knew I had hypothyroidism, but I also have very high prolactin (170 when it should be no more than 30 for a non-breastfeeding female) and high cortisol. Prolactin can increase with meds and such, but nowhere near to my level. Both high prolactin and high cortisol are associated with tumors in the pituitary gland -- but different kind of tumors -- one secreting prolactin and one secreting cortisol. If I do have a cortisol tumor I think that means I have Cushings. I just did another Cushings test yesterday. I will be treated at the very least to bring my prolactin levels down, regardless if they find a tumor on my MRI. I sleep almost constantly and walking to the house next door leaves me collapsed and gasping for air. I spend most of my time in bed. Hopefully this will all be figured out soon and I can get medication, surgery, whatever. These high levels of hormones mess with your mind as well as your body, explaining my extreme emotional lability.


----------

